
See the full picture before bashing Elon Musk - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/opinion-see-the-full-picture-before-bashing-elon-musk/
======
m104
_Naturally, Musk lost it._

No, it's not natural for a grown-ass adult to lose it. Many people can face
loss, disappointment, or criticism without losing it. Elon doesn't need to
lose it and neither Tesla, Space X, The Boring Company, nor the Thai cave
rescue effort were aided in any way by Elon's self-centered histrionics.

We don't need to pretend that his drive to be a visionary entrepreneur also
requires him to lash out when he feels personally wounded, nor should we
support attempts to rationalize this behavior.

Imagine how much more effective Elon would be in his professional life if he
had a bit more self-control.

------
api
Elon didn't start that Twitter spat, but he shouldn't have gotten involved.
Never wrestle with a pig. You both get dirty and the pig likes it. When a good
person gets into it with a troll it's usually the good person who comes out
looking worse.

------
mnl
There's of course a different narrative for what happened. One that takes into
account what is a 4 km trip in a cave with mud and narrow passages where
contraptions could get stuck making further rescue attempts simply impossible.

------
fouadf
Do you think hiring those folks from The Onion has to do with the latest
events?

